# Who "deserves to die"?



## Browder (Oct 29, 2010)

Another thread, and this board in general really, got me thinking about people who claim that other people "deserve to die."

Now I personally think that absolutely no on does but I know a ton of you do, so list the people and your criteria, such as it is, here. Also give your reasoning of how you came to your  conclusions. Yes I'm genuinely curious about your hatred. Go nuts.


----------



## Cacao (Oct 29, 2010)

The CEOs of every successful company ever.


----------



## Browder (Oct 29, 2010)

Cacao said:


> The CEOs of every successful company ever.


 
Okay, but why?


----------



## Neiun (Oct 29, 2010)

Everyone is equally entitled to life, no matter what. So, personally, I'm with OP on this.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Oct 29, 2010)

Just a friendly warning: Don't turn this into a Callout thread.

I did "This" the above post, but then I thought of an exception:

Those that think they can tell who "deserves to die". (That automatically implies me, and every other ontopic poster in this thread... Scary )


----------



## Lobar (Oct 29, 2010)

The modern John Birch Society a.k.a. the Tea Party.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 29, 2010)

Everyone deserves to die.  Not everybody deserves to die peacefully, painlessly and after a long life.

Of course, what people "deserve" is usually irrelevant these days.


----------



## Browder (Oct 29, 2010)

Again, why? I'm interested in your reasoning as well as your conclusions.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 29, 2010)

Sometimes I think some should die, I would never really want anyone to die.

Sometimes it seems like some would deserve it, I wouldn't really wish it on anyone.


----------



## Enwon (Oct 29, 2010)

Anybody who disagrees with me on anything ever deserves to die because I'm right and everyone else is wrong.  Please disregard the logical fallacies I use in every argument I've ever waged.  :V


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 29, 2010)

That bastard Charles does, so I can finally get some rest and leave William on the job.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> Again, why? I'm interested in your reasoning as well as your conclusions.


 
Death itself is not always the worst thing that can happen.  Something death-penalty advocates forget.


----------



## Browder (Oct 29, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Death itself is not always the worst thing that can happen.  Something death-penalty advocates forget.


 
Isn't it though?


----------



## Decker (Oct 29, 2010)

Bowser Jr.


----------



## Enwon (Oct 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> Isn't it though?


 
What about constant torture for the typical natural lifespan?


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Oct 29, 2010)

how about people who think the Holocaust didn't happen? I think the should die.


----------



## Browder (Oct 29, 2010)

Enwon said:


> What about constant torture for the typical natural lifespan?


 
I consider that better than nonexistence.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 29, 2010)

The entire cast of Cats.


----------



## Enwon (Oct 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> I consider that better than nonexistence.


 
Alright.  Well, moving on.

Who deserves to die?

Glenn Beck because he's insane as fuck.
Fred Phelps because he's fundamentalist to the point where he protests soldiers' funerals on accounts that the entire military is apparently gay.
Osama Bin Laden because 9/11.
9/11 conspiracy theorists who believe Bush did it due to the severe disability they have that doesn't allow them to comprehend logic.
Kim Jong Il because Kim is a girl's name.
God for not existing.
Attention whores for attention whoring.


----------



## carbonfiber (Oct 29, 2010)

I would say 'You', just as a mean joke, but then I'd get ultra banned and then shunned.

The best canidate would be Kim Kardashian. What my teacher calls, a 'total skank'. Lmao.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 29, 2010)

Nobody deserves to die, but it happens. When you say "somebody deserves to die" it means that you want somebody to end his life earlier. 
Even if somebody doesn't deserve to die, he will die. You might die before the person who deserves to die dies, so you'd never know if that person died or not, and therefore deserves to die but in your mind, is eternal and never dies.


People who gave up on life deserve to die, but they already died.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Oct 29, 2010)

Nobody's mentioned pedophiles yet.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 29, 2010)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> Nobody's mentioned pedophiles yet.


 
What's wrong with pedophiles? They're lovely people who care about kids. You are just a hater.


----------



## Enwon (Oct 29, 2010)

Cub porn enthusiasts deserve to die because they are sick fucks.
Same goes for zoo porn enthusiasts.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 29, 2010)

Death is not a very imaginative way to deal with the truly evil, because all that lives must eventually die anyway. Death being a side-effect of what someone _does_ deserve is another matter.


----------



## Browder (Oct 29, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Death is not a very imaginative way to deal with the truly evil, because all that lives must eventually die anyway. Death being a side-effect of what someone _does_ deserve is another matter.


 
This isn't a question of the evil, it's a question of the deserving. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 29, 2010)

I would put it in terms of "deserves to have suffering intentionally inflicted upon them"


----------



## Aleu (Oct 29, 2010)

People that have a terminal illness so they don't suffer every day.

Also, Fred Phelps.


----------



## Enwon (Oct 29, 2010)

The entire Tea Party.  I mean come on.  They're equating their movement with the Civil Rights Movement while also proceeding to be racist.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Oct 29, 2010)

Enwon said:


> The entire Tea Party.  I mean come on.  They're equating their movement with the Civil Rights Movement while also proceeding to be racist.


 
I'll drink to that! -takes a swig of Coke-


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 29, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Also, Fred Phelps.



I can tell you that there are worse people than Phelps, who is simply a Calvinist loudmouth who thinks the whole country is headed for hell anyways.

He's not like, say Peter LaBarbera or Bryan Fischer, who are actually intent on hijacking the nation and ripping separation of church and state to shreds.

I've said it before: evangelical Christianity is a cancer. I'd rather be a papist than one of these guys.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> I consider that better than nonexistence.


 
I'd be interested to hear your reasoning for this.

How can an existence of nothing but torture be better than no existence?


----------



## Decker (Oct 29, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I'd rather be a papist than one of these guys.


 
I read "rapist". :s


----------



## Browder (Oct 29, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I'd be interested to hear your reasoning for this.
> 
> How can an existence of nothing but torture be better than no existence?


 
Because you can feel it, and you only have so long to feel anything.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 29, 2010)

Decker said:


> I read "rapist". :s



Well, both terms are really not that far off...


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> Because you can feel it, and you only have so long to feel anything.


 
That still doesn't really make sense to me. I wish I could be as positive about stuff as you :c


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 29, 2010)

Murderers, rapists, and people who lead groups that actively try to oppress others.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 29, 2010)

I feel that I am no judge on the matter of life and death and in fact no person is; however, I do believe that certain individuals can become de facto judicators and executioners when it is the lesser of two evils.





Browder said:


> Also give your reasoning of how you came to your  conclusions.



You should know better.


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 29, 2010)

Who deserves not to die? Who will have to suffer an eternity of life, living forever after the human race has gone extinct and the planet has been swallowed by a red giant sun. Who deserves to live through that?


----------



## Nyloc (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyone who thinks anyone "Deserves to die".

Oh shi-


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> Another thread, and this board in general really, got me thinking about people who claim that other people "deserve to die."
> 
> Now I personally think that absolutely no on does but I know a ton of you do, so list the people and your criteria, such as it is, here. Also give your reasoning of how you came to your  conclusions. Yes I'm genuinely curious about your hatred. Go nuts.



Some crimes I hear about in the media does make me feel like the criminal should die for what they had done, however I do not think anyone deserves to die.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 29, 2010)

Surprised no one said furries yet.

Not that it would be a bad thing.....  umm wait...


----------



## SirRob (Oct 29, 2010)

Everyone. Everyone should be entitled to death... It's a part of what makes us human.


----------



## slydude851 (Oct 29, 2010)

People who don't read to find answers and insist on asking instead of just reading.

I don't really need to post a reason why do I?  Well, one reason is that it's infuriating for people to bother me when I'm working to ask me "What do I do now?" when there are on-screen instructions telling you what to do.


----------



## Alstor (Oct 29, 2010)

Everyone mentioned so far can be imprisoned for life at the very greatest. If anyone actually deserves to die, it would be a select few of tbe members of the Communist Party of China. I'm talking about the people that let AIDS run over rampet over villages because of dirty equiptment thag they know about, the people that turn the other cheek to people dying from near acidic drinking water, and the people that lie o the citizens about government decisions that will, in a sense, fuck them and their families in the ass later on. The people that case suffering and death for many people deserve to die themselves.

The rest of China is cool, though. :V


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Oct 29, 2010)

No one deserves to die, but at the same time no one really deserves to live. It's not like you can do much to deserve life or death.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Nobody deserves to die, but it happens.



Using the phrase "X deserves to die" often has a negative meaning backing it. And this is almost automatically applied to any situation. 

However, if you apply this to a situation of someone on their deathbed or to someone with a terminal illness which would ultimately lead to their death in a timely manner were they not hooked up to countless machines and other contraptions to hold their life (which further exacerbates their pain. It wouldn't be as negative to say "They deserve to die" but one would also sound better saying "They should be allowed to die."


----------



## captain_Kirk (Oct 29, 2010)

this thread should be closed. No one deserves to die.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 29, 2010)

Mahmoud Ahmadinejad


----------



## Cam (Oct 29, 2010)

Kesha


----------



## Aeturnus (Oct 29, 2010)

Joseph Duncan. Do I really have to explain why he should die?


----------



## captain_Kirk (Oct 29, 2010)

captain_Kirk said:


> this thread should be closed. No one deserves to die.


 k?


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 30, 2010)

people who hesitate at green lights and make you get stuck at red again
people who spray the hairspray and perfumes so you get a half-empty bottle
people who spit on sidewalks instead of on the road. you sick bastards.


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 30, 2010)

Anyone who ever beat their wives.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 30, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Anyone who ever beat their wives.


 
serious question: what about wives who beat their husbands? not that i think hitting your wife/girl is okay! i'm just wondering.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 30, 2010)

What about wives who beat off their husbands?
:V


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 30, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> What about wives who beat off their husbands?
> :V


 
what about husbands who beat off on their wives?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 30, 2010)

HAHAHA! Love this thread. No one can justify their reasoning with out looking like a wacko, because it all gets down to "they're not like me." If you think someone should die because of that, well then, you're wacko. I don't think you don't deserve to die, I just think you should have got your ass beat as a kid 'cause obviously you're a self-centered, spoiled brat that never did.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 30, 2010)

murrface.app


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Oct 30, 2010)

captain_Kirk said:


> thread should be closed. No one deserves to die.





captain_Kirk said:


> k?


 
Let me think... No.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm going to change my answer to Justin Bieber and stupid people.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 30, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm going to change my answer to Justin Bieber and stupid people.


 
okay, seriously. why do you/so many other people hate justin bieber? just because he's viral doesn't mean he's bad. the kid can sing and play the shit outta drums whether  you like it or not. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 30, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> okay, seriously. why do you/so many other people hate justin bieber? just because he's viral doesn't mean he's bad. the kid can sing and play the shit outta drums whether  you like it or not. :V


 You's trollan.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 30, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> okay, seriously. why do you/so many other people hate justin bieber? just because he's viral doesn't mean he's bad. the kid can sing and play the shit outta drums whether  you like it or not. :V



Here's singing:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQVz6vuNq7s
Do you notice that the woman is actually on key, and creates dynamic tones with her voice? Not with Beiber.

Here's drumming:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHhSubN1--0
Do you notice how this drummer is competent in drumming, not reusing hashed beats, but building up upon previous ones in increasing and decreasing intensity, and doesn't seem like he picked it up about a week ago? Not with Beiber.

Justin Beiber is an untalented, overly feminine celebrity of whom only young girls can get wet over. People only refer to how "cute" he is. Ever hear a compliment on his music?
That's why pop today sucks.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Oct 30, 2010)

Die Justen Bieber DIE! HAHAHAHAHAH :twisted:


----------



## GingerM (Oct 30, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> okay, seriously. why do you/so many other people hate justin bieber? just because he's viral doesn't mean he's bad. the kid can sing and play the shit outta drums whether  you like it or not. :V


 
I agree with Harley. His music is not to my taste, but that doesn't mean I hate it. And I don't know him well enough to say whether I like or hate him. His music is all I know of him and I know that I don't care for it. I can say the same of many other artists, and I feel quite sure there are some whose work I love but whom others cannot stand. Such is the range of human variety.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 30, 2010)

GingerM said:


> I agree with Harley. His music is not to my taste, but that doesn't mean I hate it. And I don't know him well enough to say whether I like or hate him. His music is all I know of him and I know that I don't care for it. I can say the same of many other artists, and I feel quite sure there are some whose work I love but whom others cannot stand. Such is the range of human variety.


 
exactly. the point is, he IS music. just because he's not your genre doesn't mean he's not music. people need to stop being such crybabies over a sixteen year old making more money than them.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Oct 30, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> exactly. the point is, he IS music. just because he's not your genre doesn't mean he's not music. people need to stop being such crybabies over a sixteen year old making more money than them.


 
and I care about your opinion because? I feel like being irrational therefor I wan Justin Bieber dead.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 30, 2010)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> and I care about your opinion because? I fell like being irrational therefor I wan Justin Bieber dead.


 
i didn't ask if you cared about my opinion, and i'm not going to sit here and argue with you when i know i'm right. go be wrong somewhere.

EDIT: oh, you're 14.


----------



## GingerM (Oct 30, 2010)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> and I care about your opinion because? I feel like being irrational therefor I wan Justin Bieber dead.


 
But that's not what the OP asked. He asked "Who deserves to die, and why?"

Unless you're arguing that Justin Bieber deserves to die simply because you're (a)being irrational and (b)you want him dead; in which case I have to say you frighten me not a little.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Oct 30, 2010)

apparently no one can take a joke. come on now...


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 30, 2010)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> apparently no one can take a joke. come on now...


 
because you're not funny :V


----------



## JadeFire (Oct 30, 2010)

Insert various hated pop culture icons here.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 30, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Using the phrase "X deserves to die" often has a negative meaning backing it. And this is almost automatically applied to any situation.
> 
> However, if you apply this to a situation of someone on their deathbed or to someone with a terminal illness which would ultimately lead to their death in a timely manner were they not hooked up to countless machines and other contraptions to hold their life (which further exacerbates their pain. It wouldn't be as negative to say "They deserve to die" but one would also sound better saying "They should be allowed to die."


 
Life is wide. Back then, in the days, it was yes or not. If you deserve to die, your head will hang the next day.
These days? Nope. People suicide, and people die because they don't want to suffer. People sacrifice themselves in war, people use other lives as shields, and people infect other lives.


----------



## Azure (Oct 30, 2010)

You can't apply philosophy to what each individual "deserves", as it is completely different for each person. Everyone is destined to die, it's just a matter of how it goes down, and who deals the coup de grace. Personally, if this is a prisoner ethics thread, I think that we spend way to much money to rehabilitate people who have already committed the ultimate crimes of murder or rape. They've ended a life, thusly, theirs should end as punishment, since you can never guarantee that a relapse won't happen. And it saves oodles, as when we attempt to deal "justice" in the form of life imprisonment, we have to feed, clothe, protect, it wastes money that can be used to help people far more worthy than some scumbag who thinks so little of anothers life. That, and it's not the fucking 80's anymore, and it getting harder and harder to convict the "wrong man".


----------



## Oovie (Oct 30, 2010)

Cacao said:


> The CEOs of every successful company ever.


 This seems almost inhuman, wouldn't you kill the innovation in our race? We reward creativity and success from birth, it's what brings out ingenuity in us.


----------



## BlackRabbit of Inle (Oct 30, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Here's singing:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQVz6vuNq7s
> Do you notice that the woman is actually on key, and creates dynamic tones with her voice? Not with Beiber.
> 
> ...


 
I think the guy is just your typical run-of-the-mill manufactured Pop idol, but.......come on.....comparing a classically trained singer to an internet-driven teen idol singer? At least compare the guy to some similar manufactured Pop idol, like.....I don't know....one of the winners of *shudder* American Idol.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

Ghandi says "An eye for an eye leaves the whole world blind". In that thinking, no. No one deserves to die.

Some people deserve to spend the rest of their lives rotting in a jail cell with absolutely no contact with the outside world or any form of entertainment, but that's more akin to legal torture.


----------



## BigHoof (Oct 30, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> people who hesitate at green lights and make you get stuck at red again


I suck at driving so I deserve to die? 

On topic, nobody deserves to die, although there are some people who I wish would be locked away for the rest of their life...


----------



## Seas (Oct 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> Another thread, and this board in general really, got me thinking about people who claim that other people "deserve to die."
> 
> Now I personally think that absolutely no on does but I know a ton of you do, so list the people and your criteria, such as it is, here. Also give your reasoning of how you came to your  conclusions. Yes I'm genuinely curious about your hatred. Go nuts.


 
Dictators, people who commit mass murder/genocide, these are for sure. There might be cases with lesser crimes though, depending on situation/circumstances.


----------



## Charrio (Oct 30, 2010)

The people who made TV edit or ban classic movies or cartoons because they weren't politically correct or had a now considered racist content. 
I don't see what is so hard about adding a disclaimer that says, 

"This was from a different time and times and views changed since then, so be warned this film is presented in it's original content."


----------



## anthroguy101 (Oct 30, 2010)

Enwon said:


> The entire Tea Party.  I mean come on.  They're equating their movement with the Civil Rights Movement while also proceeding to be racist.


"But we're not racist, we're only concerned about our fREeeEEeed0mz!!!!"


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

Cacao said:


> The CEOs of every successful company ever.


 
Why do successful people have to be the bad guys? Are you saying small business owners are incapable of fraud and general fuckery?

(Hint; they're not.)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 30, 2010)

Cacao said:


> The CEOs of every successful company ever.


Then you're killing almost all the jews in the world.

Nazi.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Then you're killing almost all the jews in the world.
> 
> Nazi.


 It's there fault for being thrifty and successful, they totally deserve it.

It's also their fault for having really good food but still.


----------



## Miffeh (Oct 30, 2010)

Liar said:


> It's there fault for being thrifty and successful, they totally deserve it.
> 
> It's also their fault for having really good food but still.



You cant exterminate a person for making awesome produce.


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 30, 2010)

The OP's question reminds me of the Anime series "Death Note".   The main character, Light, was able to carry out who he thought deserved to die, and the power corrupted him so that he started to kill anyone that stood in his way.

That being said, there are people on my list that, while I don't think they deserve to die, they certainly have overstayed their stay on planet earthL

Paul Bernardo (perverted killer of St. Catharines, Ontario that murdered two girls horribly 15 years ago)
Fred Phelps 
Pat Robertson
Kim Jong Il
Osama Bin Ladin


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

Miffeh said:


> You cant exterminate a person for making awesome produce.


 
Kosher is one of the tastiest and healthiest diets a person can have, too. The only thing I couldn't stand would be the lack of honey-cured ham. I have to buy one every other month. It's because I'm a lardass tradition.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 30, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> *Kim Jong Il
> Osama Bin Ladin*


 1)Did you actually watch Death Noth? Pfft.
2) Kim Jong Il is a great person, a great leader, and already suffers from major brain damage and should die soon.
3) It's the fault of americans that Bin Laden is still alive. And any other country that sent forces to Iraq like Canada and some european countries.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 30, 2010)

Furries.


----------



## Saintversa (Oct 30, 2010)

people who kill their child so they dont have to pay child support. sick bastard.

alot of people deserve to die. mostly those who dont appreciate life so they go around either murdering or ruining others lives..


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 30, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> people who kill their child so they dont have to pay child support. sick bastard.
> 
> alot of people deserve to die. mostly those who dont appreciate life so they go around either murdering or ruining others lives..


 
it was on the news this mroing a mother in ar who had kill her three kids. they are taking the three babby back to new york too lady to rest my pary are with the father who lost his children ; i am truley sorry for your lots


----------



## Mentova (Oct 30, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> it was on the news this mroing a mother in ar who had kill her three kids. they are taking the three babby back to new york too lady to rest my pary are with the father who lost his children ; i am truley sorry for your lots


 Holy shit.

Thank you for this. You can have your way with me now.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2010)

I came here to post the exact same thing. I get sloppy seconds.
You left out "THey need to do way instain mother who kill their babby, cause these babby can't frigt back"


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> Thank you for this. You can have your way with me now.



I'm losing count of how many yiffs you owe me. It must be at least 3 now.



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I came here to post the exact same thing. I get sloppy seconds.
> You left out "THey need to do way instain mother who kill their babby, cause these babby can't frigt back"


 
Yeah, maybe I should have included that bit, but the bit I posted was what immediately came to mind.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 30, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I'm losing count of how many yiffs you owe me. It must be at least 3 now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, maybe I should have included that bit, but the bit I posted was what immediately came to mind.



I think it's 2.

And you never asked for your payment.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think it's 2.
> 
> And you never asked for your payment.


 
Payment as in yiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiff or payment _for_ the yiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiffs?


----------



## Mentova (Oct 30, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Payment as in yiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiff or payment _for_ the yiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiffs?


 payment as in yiffyiffyiffyiffyiff


----------



## Atona (Oct 30, 2010)

The only people who truly deserve to die imo, are those who can do nothing but cause pain or sadness within others in an unjust or repulsive manner. Useless wastes of space that only seek to destroy. It should be held not as a form of punishment, but eradication. Child rapists are a big one for me, personally. And it's also the only one I think most of us can agree on; it's something we shouldn't turn to very often because people have different morals and beliefs. But I also hold serial killers up to this. You know, the type of guy that kills his family and makes a little hut out of the bones. You can't really punish someone like that, you can only remove him.

HOWEVER THERE ARE MANY MANY PEOPLE WHO DESERVE TO BE TORTURED, TRAUMATIZED, ANNOYED, OR HURT.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> payment as in yiffyiffyiffyiffyiff


 
Well I'm not really in the mood at the moment. If only you'd asked about an hour ago.

Do you mind if I just wipe my sticky paws on your fur? :3

Inb4 someone says I should die for that comment


----------



## Mentova (Oct 30, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Well I'm not really in the mood at the moment. If only you'd asked about an hour ago.
> 
> Do you mind if I just wipe my sticky paws on your fur? :3
> 
> Inb4 someone says I should die for that comment


Go ahead bby ohmurr


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 30, 2010)

No one deserves death, for death is to good for them. I say, make them feel the pain and suffering they caused to others. Pain has better way of teaching than the fear of death. When you are dead it is all over and nothing else happens, especially in the case of Atheism being correct and we have nothing to fear in the Afterlife. Therefore no dies they just get beaten, Legalism works albeit with scorn of those affected it works none the less.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 30, 2010)

Communists and Religious Bigots.

So most of America, Europe, the Middle East, and half of South America.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 30, 2010)

Everyone, some things / people faster than others.  Eternity is a bitch.


----------



## ShadowEon (Oct 31, 2010)

Even though there are some people I have very bad memories with and that I hate very much, I cannot wish death on them or anyone else. Even if they have no good in them, am I any better to wish for their death?

I simply wish I never have to see their face again and that they move far away or if it is online, they never talk to me again. As for bad people I don't know then I just hope that someday they pay for their bad deeds, in some sense or another.


----------



## Plantar (Oct 31, 2010)

Natural selection takes care of this question, eventually.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 31, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> people who kill their child so they dont have to pay child support. sick bastard.
> 
> alot of people deserve to die. mostly those who dont appreciate life so they go around either murdering or ruining others lives..


 
i would kill my kids at birth, rather than have to deal with that. eat the young, yo. that's how it's done.

also, it's fucking cold as fuck in my room right now.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 31, 2010)

Deserving something is a subjective idea.  This bothers me so.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 31, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Deserving something is a subjective idea.  This bothers me so.


 
Indeed! In fact the very concept of what is and isn't deserved is a man made concept that is, as you said, subjective like so many other things.

There is only what you perceive to be correct and true to your own senses. The perceptions of someone else might as well be nothing more than an illusion.


----------



## Browder (Oct 31, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Deserving something is a subjective idea.  This bothers me so.


 
Kinda my point. Who would _you personally_ count among the deserving?


----------



## Ratte (Oct 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> Kinda my point. Who would _you personally_ count among the deserving?


 
I do not like subjective things.  :c


----------



## Browder (Oct 31, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I do not like subjective things.  :c


 
That's everything.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> That's everything.


 
Now now Browder, it's not nice to invite people to go chin-first into a sucker-punch topic!


----------



## Ratte (Oct 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> That's everything.


 
Only if you're a cunt about it.

Objective things of gtfo

I WANT A REAL CORRECT OR INCORRECT ANSWER, DAMMIT


----------



## Browder (Oct 31, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Now now Browder, it's not nice to invite people to go chin-first into a sucker-punch topic!


I'm not very nice.



Ratte said:


> Only if you're a cunt about it.
> 
> Objective things of gtfo
> 
> I WANT A REAL CORRECT OR INCORRECT ANSWER, DAMMIT


 No such thing. Opinions are far more interesting than 'facts' anyway.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm not very nice.
> 
> 
> No such thing. Opinions are far more interesting than 'facts' anyway.



"Not being nice" is subjective!

Of course they are, the very survival of this forum depends on everyone stating their opinions and arguing against those of others.


----------



## Browder (Oct 31, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> "Not being nice" is subjective!
> 
> Of course they are, the very survival of this forum depends on everyone stating their opinions and arguing against those of others.


 You can see why I'm an addict.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> No such thing. Opinions are far more interesting than 'facts' anyway.


 
Is that so? Hmm, well i'm gonna have to buy a new outfit. :V


----------



## Ratte (Oct 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> No such thing. Opinions are far more interesting than 'facts' anyway.


 
I'm pretty sure that 2 and 2 = 4, but okay.


----------



## Browder (Oct 31, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm pretty sure that 2 and 2 = 4, but okay.


 
*Very tempted to go there.*


----------



## Ratte (Oct 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> *Very tempted to go there.*


 
*RP post*


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> *Very tempted to go there.*


 
I'll do it for you! If I take three of your four apples, how many apples are there?

While some would say there is three, and some would say there is four, and both would be right, the true answer is that the question is loaded to be subjective because it's never specified from which point of view! So there is both three and four apples at the same time, figuratively speaking.


----------



## Browder (Oct 31, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> I'll do it for you! If I take three of your four apples, how many apples are there?
> 
> While some would say there is three, and some would say there is four, and both would be right, the true answer is that the question is loaded to be subjective because it's never specified from which point of view! So there is both three and four apples at the same time, figuratively speaking.


 
Essentially this but add some 'Insane" people or people who don't understand math the way we do.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 31, 2010)

I hate all of you


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 31, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I hate you


 
I get that a lot from Lady Absinthe, you know.


I also get that a lot when I'm DMing the current campaign that has Oidhche-Yorath in it as a major NPC.

Meaning the guy to the left, or  this guy.


----------



## Browder (Oct 31, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I hate all of you


 
<3

Now answer the OP.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> <3
> 
> Now answer the OP.


 
No, seriously.  I hate you.


----------



## Browder (Oct 31, 2010)

Ratte said:


> No, seriously.  I hate you.


 
I'm getting that a lot tonight. Whatever for? Do I deserve to die in your opinion?


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Oct 31, 2010)

Every single one of you mother*****s. :grin:


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Oct 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> Another thread, and this board in general really, got me thinking about people who claim that other people "deserve to die."
> 
> Now I personally think that absolutely no on does but I know a ton of you do, so list the people and your criteria, such as it is, here. Also give your reasoning of how you came to your  conclusions. Yes I'm genuinely curious about your hatred. Go nuts.


you


----------



## ConkerTheSquirrel (Oct 31, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm going to change my answer to Justin Bieber and stupid people.


 
Oh so we can kill you for that stupid post then?

Pretty much all of the attention whoring furries on this board.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 31, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Deserving something is a subjective idea.  This bothers me so.


  I'm going with "deserving" of the definition of "I wouldn't wish eternity past the heat-death of the universe unto anything" style of deserving.


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Oct 31, 2010)

Christian Weston Chandler. Why? Because he's a sicko pedo who created an useless characters by combining Sonic and Pikachu, always looking for a girlfriend. :V That guy is also a HUGE racist.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Oct 31, 2010)

WolfGuy100 said:


> Christian Weston Chandler. Why? Because he's a sicko pedo who created an useless characters by combining Sonic and Pikachu, always looking for a girlfriend. :V That guy is also a HUGE racist.


 
WHAT?!?! COMBINED PIKACHU AND SONIC???? HANG HIM!!!

also because he is a racist too


----------



## Browder (Oct 31, 2010)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> you


 
Yes but why?


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 31, 2010)

Murdering rapists.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 31, 2010)

Violent murderers who we have an overwhelming amount of evidence to prove their guilt beyond any shred out doubt whatsoever.
Violent rapists who meet the same criteria.
Child molesters who meet the same criteria.

IMO, ALL violent murderers, rapists and child molesters deserve death.  But I'm a pragmatist, and I don't support putting anyone to death unless there is so much evidence there can be no doubt whatsoever as to their guilt.

Oh, and furries.  Those freaks need to go!


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 31, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Violent murderers Violent rapists violent murderers


 
as opposed to gentle murder and calming rape?


----------



## Ratte (Oct 31, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> as opposed to gentle murder and calming rape?


 
killing me softly~


----------



## Telnac (Nov 1, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> as opposed to gentle murder and calming rape?


 As opposed to mothers who suffocate their babies because of extreme, untreated post-partum depression.
As opposed to date rape (which is hard to prove).
As opposed to statutory rape.

Now, none of those are good, mind you!   But...


 A jury could easily be convinced that the first case was 1st degree murder, but the woman needs medical treatment, not a walk down Death Row.
 A date rapist needs some serious jail time, but there's a big difference between not taking "no" for an answer & holding a knife to a woman's throat and having your way with her.  The first dude can be rehabilitated and isn't likely to murder some victim later on.  Violent rapists, on the other hand, have a TERRIBLE track of record of being repeat offenders and, ultimately, murderers.  No, they don't deserve a second chance.  Either lock them away for life or, with sufficient evidence, fry their ass.
 There's a BIG difference between an 18 year old with a 13 year old gf and a 30 year old pervert who sticks his dick into 8 year olds.  The former is someone who's crossed a boundary of what society says is acceptable.  The latter is psychologically destroying children.  Fry 'em.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 1, 2010)

I still think furries are high up on the list.


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 2, 2010)

Most people don't truly mean it. If you do, then you are in fact sick. They may have killed, but they are still human. They will be punished in time, whether they get away or not. No human can have the choice on whether another dies or not; it's the same thing no matter what. You are killing someone, and that's that. 

So I ask all of you, who are we to decide the fate of others? We are nothing. Absolutely nothing, even though we idolize ourselves in the image that we are the "all-powerful judge". Truly? We don't have a say in things. It's only in our feeble minds and worlds, depicting on whether what others do is correct or not in OUR IMAGE. This was never supposed to happen in the first place, but now it can not be changed. We will continue our  justice system, that in fact may be corrupt depending on specifics and locations. It will continue until society crumbles and there is no humanity left. So I truly ask all of you, who ARE we do decide the fate of anything? We are the pieces of fate that will be put together. We can change it, but can not. We should, but we should not. We could, and we do. This psychotic world is difficult; you can't keep your head straight in this chaos. It may seem like everything is fine; but it's only fine in our image. Underneath the covers, there is a horrible truth that, like most things, we may never be able to comprehend.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 2, 2010)

Telnac said:


> There's a BIG difference between an 18 year old with a 13 year old gf and a 30 year old pervert who sticks his dick into 8 year olds.  The former is someone who's crossed a boundary of what society says is acceptable.  The latter is psychologically destroying children.  Fry 'em.
> [/LIST]


 
what would killing them solve? we don't have a perfect society, so you're essentially killing one ant in the colony, if you want to look at it like that. there is no way to ever eliminate this from the human mind unless we were to start altering brains during life, and that is not a good idea. should we not try to rehabilitate them, regardless of how far they've gone? people CAN be helped no matter how much they've done.

(i hate relating this, but), some of the people from the manson family. they completely turned around in jail and changed their lives. (mind you, i think THEY were just to cover their asses), but my point is that people DO change. even if the change is just to keep from being sentenced to death, you can bet they won't do it again, regardless of urges.

i know we have our cases where they do offend again, and that's going to happen no matter what. no amount of killing is going to save any more children, any more people than rehab would. it WOULD, however, keep from encouraging society to kill people who they don't like. we don't need a bastard utopia.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 2, 2010)

Me for being crap at art.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 2, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> what would killing them solve? we don't have a perfect society, so you're essentially killing one ant in the colony, if you want to look at it like that. there is no way to ever eliminate this from the human mind unless we were to start altering brains during life, and that is not a good idea. should we not try to rehabilitate them, regardless of how far they've gone? people CAN be helped no matter how much they've done.
> 
> (i hate relating this, but), some of the people from the manson family. they completely turned around in jail and changed their lives. (mind you, i think THEY were just to cover their asses), but my point is that people DO change. even if the change is just to keep from being sentenced to death, you can bet they won't do it again, regardless of urges.
> 
> i know we have our cases where they do offend again, and that's going to happen no matter what. no amount of killing is going to save any more children, any more people than rehab would. it WOULD, however, keep from encouraging society to kill people who they don't like. we don't need a bastard utopia.


Nope.  I can agree to locking someone away for life for those crimes as opposed to actually killing them.  But some crimes have such a bad track record of repeat offenders, and unlike minor crimes that have many repeat offenders, these crimes themselves destroy people's lives.  So no.  People who commit these crimes don't deserve a crack at rehabilitation.  They deserve to sit in jail until they die, or we off them ourselves and speed the process along a bit.  Either way, they never re-enter society and ultimately die behind bars.  Far better that than trying to be compassionate to people to don't deserve compassion, and end up with more innocent victims either dead or with such severe psychological trauma that they might as well be dead.


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 2, 2010)

RockTheFur said:


> Most people don't truly mean it. If you do, then you are in fact sick. They may have killed, but they are still human. They will be punished in time, whether they get away or not. No human can have the choice on whether another dies or not; it's the same thing no matter what. You are killing someone, and that's that.
> 
> So I ask all of you, who are we to decide the fate of others? We are nothing. Absolutely nothing, even though we idolize ourselves in the image that we are the "all-powerful judge". Truly? We don't have a say in things. It's only in our feeble minds and worlds, depicting on whether what others do is correct or not in OUR IMAGE. This was never supposed to happen in the first place, but now it can not be changed. We will continue our  justice system, that in fact may be corrupt depending on specifics and locations. It will continue until society crumbles and there is no humanity left. So I truly ask all of you, who ARE we do decide the fate of anything? We are the pieces of fate that will be put together. We can change it, but can not. We should, but we should not. We could, and we do. This psychotic world is difficult; you can't keep your head straight in this chaos. It may seem like everything is fine; but it's only fine in our image. Underneath the covers, there is a horrible truth that, like most things, we may never be able to comprehend.


 
Sorry, I disagree. People like Joseph Duncan are not human. They're monsters, and therefore, they deserve to die.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 2, 2010)

You know, this song is totally appropiate for this thread...

[yt]Rl8Q-euIdDc[/yt]


----------



## Browder (Nov 2, 2010)

RockTheFur said:


> Most people don't truly mean it. If you do, then you are in fact sick. They may have killed, but they are still human. They will be punished in time, whether they get away or not. No human can have the choice on whether another dies or not; it's the same thing no matter what. You are killing someone, and that's that.
> 
> So I ask all of you, who are we to decide the fate of others? We are nothing. Absolutely nothing, even though we idolize ourselves in the image that we are the "all-powerful judge". Truly? We don't have a say in things. It's only in our feeble minds and worlds, depicting on whether what others do is correct or not in OUR IMAGE. This was never supposed to happen in the first place, but now it can not be changed. We will continue our  justice system, that in fact may be corrupt depending on specifics and locations. It will continue until society crumbles and there is no humanity left. So I truly ask all of you, who ARE we do decide the fate of anything? We are the pieces of fate that will be put together. We can change it, but can not. We should, but we should not. We could, and we do. This psychotic world is difficult; you can't keep your head straight in this chaos. It may seem like everything is fine; but it's only fine in our image. Underneath the covers, there is a horrible truth that, like most things, we may never be able to comprehend.


 
Interestingly I agree with your conclusions but for completely opposite reasons. We aren't nothing. Human beings give the world meaning just by blessing it with their own perspective, therefore we might as well be divine. Each of us contains a universe. In essence God was made in OUR image. Killing another human being is unacceptable to me because human life is the most precious commodity there is in existence.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 3, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> Sorry, I disagree. People like Joseph Duncan are not human. They're monsters, and therefore, they deserve to die.


 
nice solitude aeturnus signature pic irony you've got goin' on there, bud.


----------



## Squeak (Nov 3, 2010)

Someone of sound mind who wishes to I suppose. Other than that, no one deserves to die.


----------



## ConkerTheSquirrel (Nov 3, 2010)

Not even the most retarded person on the planet should be sentenced to die, that is not right, have a person live their life and get on with yours.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 3, 2010)

Those who cannot be rehabilitated. So almost no one.

Ideally, jails/prisons are rehab. That's not always understood as such by the populous.. and sometimes the people running those places, but that's their modern purpose. If you're going to put someone in jail and *throw away the key*, you're a monster yourself. If the only options are that or killing them, then it would be more humane to kill them.


----------



## Squeak (Nov 3, 2010)

The problem is: Who decides who can and cannot be rehabilitated? Who decides what is more humane? We humans cannot make these decisions and expect to always be correct. Better to let a person live in a place where they can do no harm to anyone but themselves until such time as they aren't a threat to those around them. If such a time never comes then so be it. They could of course, depart the world by their own hand if they so wish, but that is not a choice ANYONE should make for them.


----------



## Azure (Nov 3, 2010)

That you think you can rehab a rapist or a "true" murderer (whatever the fuck that is) is pretty dumb. You can rehab a thief, or a druggie, or some asshole who beats his wife and kids, but rehab a person who took a life on purpose, or violated a person in the worst way on purpose, that's dumb. I'm of the opinion  that life just isn't for some people, at all, and to attempt a rehab is a waste of valuable resources. So is that 20 fucking years people wait on Death Row, when the case is over, give em a few days and a last meal, then take em out behind the doghouse and put some lead in their dome, then burn the body, it saves money.


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Nov 3, 2010)

old stuff


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 3, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> nice solitude aeturnus signature pic irony you've got goin' on there, bud.


 
Lyk omg itz so Funny!!!!11!!!


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 3, 2010)

Everyone deserves to die. All humans are fallen.

Go ahead, flame me.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 3, 2010)

Anyone who leaves gum under seats.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 3, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> That you think you can rehab a rapist or a "true" murderer (whatever the fuck that is) is pretty dumb. You can rehab a thief, or a druggie, or some asshole who beats his wife and kids, but rehab a person who took a life on purpose, or violated a person in the worst way on purpose, that's dumb. I'm of the opinion  that life just isn't for some people, at all, and to attempt a rehab is a waste of valuable resources. So is that 20 fucking years people wait on Death Row, when the case is over, give em a few days and a last meal, then take em out behind the doghouse and put some lead in their dome, then burn the body, it saves money.


 
"That's dumb" isn't very solid reasoning. I would go as far as saying that reasoning is dumb. Because it's dumb.

Anyways, I get what you're saying, but the big problem is all the grey areas you will quickly run into. It wouldn't take long at all before you become the murderers that you are killing. Secondly, I think the death sentence is actually the more expensive option... but don't quote me on that; research required either way. I am not really opposed to it, it just should not be used without proper consideration and reasoning... 'revenge' or 'punishment' are invalid reasons.



> The problem is: Who decides who can and cannot be rehabilitated? Who  decides what is more humane? We humans cannot make these decisions and  expect to always be correct. Better to let a person live in a place  where they can do no harm to anyone but themselves until such time as  they aren't a threat to those around them. If such a time never comes  then so be it. They could of course, depart the world by their own hand  if they so wish, but that is not a choice ANYONE should make for them



Typically psychologists, and other people with well educated knowledge of this stuff. We won't always be right, but we choose what benefits society most based on what we have to work with.
To be blunt, if a criminal cannot be made into a contributing member of society then they are of no use alive and should be disposed of. It may sound cold, but it's a fairly logical method of judging and assessing value. We do it with animals, appliances, cars, pretty much everything. The only reason we typically don't with humans is because "they're human" and various irrational views of worthless snowflakes still being snowflakes.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 3, 2010)

Maisuki said:


> Everyone deserves to die. All humans are fallen.
> 
> Go ahead, flame me.


 
Okay.

Your post also means you deserve to die.

Do you deserve to die?





All people who try to score a hit on a trash can and miss, then don't pick up their trash, deserve to die.


----------



## Azure (Nov 3, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> "That's dumb" isn't very solid reasoning. I would go as far as saying that reasoning is dumb. Because it's dumb.
> 
> Anyways, I get what you're saying, but the big problem is all the grey areas you will quickly run into. It wouldn't take long at all before you become the murderers that you are killing. Secondly, I think the death sentence is actually the more expensive option... but don't quote me on that; research required either way. I am not really opposed to it, it just should not be used without proper consideration and reasoning... 'revenge' or 'punishment' are invalid reasons.


 To be perfectly honest, the OP's question is a dumb question. And I don't think execution should have to be expensive. The way they do it now is, giving them all the time in the world to "make peace" or some shit. Take em out back old yeller style, and don't cremate the body, that's fucking expensive. Dig a hole and toss em in with a cheap grave marker. Less time on our hands, less money out of our pockets. False DNA readings and bad evidence are pretty much a thing of the past, we shouldn't beat around the bush so much. As far a rehab ethics, In my mind, once the took a life or rape a person, they no longer will be a productive member of society.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 3, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> To be perfectly honest, the OP's question is a dumb question. And I don't think execution should have to be expensive. The way they do it now is, giving them all the time in the world to "make peace" or some shit. Take em out back old yeller style, and don't cremate the body, that's fucking expensive. Dig a hole and toss em in with a cheap grave marker. Less time on our hands, less money out of our pockets. False DNA readings and bad evidence are pretty much a thing of the past, we shouldn't beat around the bush so much. As far a rehab ethics, In my mind, once the took a life or rape a person, they no longer will be a productive member of society.


 
I view it more like... if something's broken, and you know how to repair it, then you should. If not, dumpster.

Just about the same thing as you're saying, really. I'd just want to be sure the reasoning is completely impersonal.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 3, 2010)

OH! Anyone who thinks it's fun to smash glass bottles on sidewalks or on the road.


----------



## LunaticMoth (Nov 3, 2010)

Everyone deserves to die, for the same reason everyone deserves to live. It's an experience that we all share. But I don't think that's what's being talked about, here.

When someone says "that person deserves to die," what they usually mean is that they want that person removed from their own life because they think the offending individual does NOT deserve the opportunity to affect them. 

Saying someone deserves to die is an assertion that the person in question has exerted such damaging influence over one's own life that the complete and utter removal of that person is necessary to stop further damage from occurring. The only way to remove someone completely is to destroy them.

No one should ever have the privilege to continuously and unethically violate another person's rights, health, family, or livelihood. If the one and only way to keep someone from doing that is to kill them, then yes, they "deserve" to die, inasmuch as they do NOT deserve to continue hurting other people. One person's rights end where mine begin. Where there is a conflict that cannot be resolved, one of us must go. 

There is the issue where "that person deserves to die" is being used in an unnecessarily malicious manner. Where a resolution can be reached, it should be. Saying someone deserves to die implies that no resolution is possible. The problem is, sometimes it's just that no resolution is _desired, _and that's a problem.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 3, 2010)

Depends on the risk of keeping them alive.


----------



## OfficerBadger (Nov 3, 2010)

This thread just plummeted to complete rockbottom stupid from the second post.

I'm outie.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 3, 2010)

I would say anyone who's causing pain and suffering to others on the planet, especially those who aren't contributing anything positive or good on the planet. But then who decides who should die and who should live? And what are the specific criteria? Does that include people who litter all the time or just african dictators?


----------



## Squeak (Nov 4, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> Typically psychologists, and other people with well educated knowledge of this stuff. We won't always be right, but we choose what benefits society most based on what we have to work with.
> To be blunt, if a criminal cannot be made into a contributing member of society then they are of no use alive and should be disposed of. It may sound cold, but it's a fairly logical method of judging and assessing value. We do it with animals, appliances, cars, pretty much everything. The only reason we typically don't with humans is because "they're human" and various irrational views of worthless snowflakes still being snowflakes.


 
Ok, what about someone like me who does things purely for their own gain and doesn't care about contributing anything to 'society'? Do I also deserve to die just because I don't try to contribute?


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 4, 2010)

Squeak said:


> Ok, what about someone like me who does things purely for their own gain and doesn't care about contributing anything to 'society'? Do I also deserve to die just because I don't try to contribute?


 
Yeah, sure.

But really, you're not breaking the law so why would it matter? This is about getting rid of the bad seeds, not the neutral ones.


----------



## Squeak (Nov 4, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> Yeah, sure.
> 
> But really, you're not breaking the law so why would it matter? This is about getting rid of the bad seeds, not the neutral ones.


 
Because your argument is basically that if someone can't or won't contribute to society they are of no value and have no right to live. I don't contribute much either. I don't cause any significant harm, but then again, neither do criminals in jail.

So how come I get to live and they don't?


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 4, 2010)

Squeak said:


> Because your argument is basically that if someone can't or won't contribute to society they are of no value and have no right to live. I don't contribute much either. I don't cause any significant harm, but then again, neither do criminals in jail.
> 
> So how come I get to live and they don't?


 
Because you can get along with society. You don't impact it negatively, so it's not relevant.
I just assumed that because you're not a total non-repentant rapist/murderer you would have figured out that difference yourself.


----------



## Squeak (Nov 4, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> Because you can get along with society. You don't impact it negatively.


 
Neither does a criminal who is in jail.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 4, 2010)

People who think they have a 1234912370452317 IQ, when in reality they are just dipshits.


----------



## catastrophicxhymns (Nov 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> People who think they have a 1234912370452317 IQ, when in reality they are just dipshits.


 
Any one who doesn't fucking adore your icon.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 4, 2010)

Squeak said:


> Neither does a criminal who is in jail.


 
Covered this already. Jail is ideally rehab. Rehabilitation through punishment. Like the penalty box. It's for the people who can get better. If someone is terrible enough that they need to be removed from society forever, why jail? If it's for their whole life, then it is not punishment for rehab... it's punishment for punishment's sake. That reasoning is twisted. While killing them may seem harsher, it's really just disposing of what's effectively 'already dead'.

I want to note that I think almost no one is beyond being helped. This would rarely apply, if at all.


----------



## 9livesbunny (Nov 4, 2010)

There is so much good in the worst of us,
And so much bad in the best of us,
That it hardly behooves any of us
To talk about the rest of us.

Edward Wallis Hoch ( 1849-1925 )


----------



## mitchau (Nov 4, 2010)

A lot of people. I don't even know where to begin, honestly. I also sometimes wish all of humanity would just die off because of how disgusting we can be.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 4, 2010)

Prison doesn't hardly rehab anyone. It's designed solely to cage people. Some people change in there, but many don't. Of course, this is partially due to people not having the options to help them once they get out, so when they can't find a job/housing they go back to the same old shit. But you can't say a place where buttsecks and shanking goes on is a place to rehabilitate someone.

What does amuse me is those who say "let's murder all those really bad criminals." What if they're innocent? And don't give me the bull that innocent people never go to prison anymore, because I still hear stories of people being freed on faulty evidence all the time.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 5, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Prison doesn't hardly rehab anyone. It's designed solely to cage people. Some people change in there, but many don't. Of course, this is partially due to people not having the options to help them once they get out, so when they can't find a job/housing they go back to the same old shit. But you can't say a place where buttsecks and shanking goes on is a place to rehabilitate someone.



Absolutely. Even cops themselves complain about the revolving doors on their jails. I've qualified prison = rehab as 'ideal' because that's what it ought to be, but not necessarily what it is now. It works as it is, but it's still a twisted mess. There are too many people who just want revenge on criminals, and think that's the same as justice. We'd probably also need a more thorough knowledge of the human mind. So maybe it will never happen, as long as people are in control.


----------



## LunaticMoth (Nov 5, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Prison doesn't hardly rehab anyone. It's designed solely to cage people. Some people change in there, but many don't. Of course, this is partially due to people not having the options to help them once they get out, so when they can't find a job/housing they go back to the same old shit. But you can't say a place where buttsecks and shanking goes on is a place to rehabilitate someone.


 
Agreed. The only certain thing about putting someone in a cage is that they will emerge more of an animal than when they went in. If we're lucky, they come out a well-trained dog.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 5, 2010)

Who deserves to die?  Anyone who seriously believes that deviantly violent video games are what transform well-adjusted children into heartless murderers.  :V


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 5, 2010)

And it should be those well ajusted video game playing children who carry out the sentence, right?


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 5, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> And it should be those well ajusted video game playing children who carry out the sentence, right?


 
No, silly, the heartless murderers made by the evil video games. :V

Okay, in all seriousness, my answer to the topic question is best summed up in a Tolkien quote, as spoken by Frodo and Gandalf in Bilbo's home:

"What a pity that Bilbo did not stab that vile creature, when he had a chance!"
"Pity? It was Pity that stayed his hand. *Pity, and Mercy: not to strike without need.* And he has been well rewarded, Frodo. Be sure that he took so little hurt from the evil, and escaped in the end, because he began his ownership of the Ring so. With Pity."
"He deserves death."
"Deserves it! I daresay he does. *Many that live deserve death. And some that die deserve life. Can you give it to them? Then do not be too eager to deal out death in judgement. For even the very wise cannot see all ends.* I have not much hope that Gollum can be cured before he dies, but there is a chance of it. And he is bound up with the fate of the Ring. My heart tells me that he has some part to play yet, for good or Ill, before the end; and when that comes, the pity of Bilbo may rule the fate of many - yours not least."


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 5, 2010)

"Hi, welcome to hardee's. i'll be with you in just a second!"
"CAN I GET A NUMBER TWO, EXTRA MAYO EXTRA PICKLES NO TOMATOES NO LETTUCE NO WAIT EXTRA LETTUCE AND A COKE HALF DIET HALF REGULAR THANKS"

those people ^ hold the fuck on.


----------



## Azure (Nov 5, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> What does amuse me is those who say "let's murder all those really bad criminals." What if they're innocent? And don't give me the bull that innocent people never go to prison anymore, because I still hear stories of people being freed on faulty evidence all the time.


 Where? How old was the evidence? How twisted was their appeals process? Explain yourself? Show evidence?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 5, 2010)

Seriously, why do you guys even pretend you _care_ if they're actually guilty or not as long as
1) Someone dies for what amounts to the broader failings of humanity
2) That someone isn't you or someone you care about
3) They're poor/black/brown/low-IQ and therefor less human

Man up for fuck's sakes and stop *rationalizing*.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 5, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> 3) They're poor/black/brown/low-IQ and therefor less human


 
No one ever mentioned race or income when they said they wanted to execute criminals. Why are you bringing it up?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 5, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> No one ever mentioned race or income when they said they wanted to execute criminals. Why are you bringing it up?


 
Because unlike the lot of you I'm not
1) The kind of "color blind" person who doesn't "see race" because it's not affecting them directly
2) The kind of white supremacist who's so brainwashed they don't even realize their mindset is more than simply "the natural order of things"
3) a fucking pussy who doesn't have the balls to bring up uncomfortable/inconvenient issues
4) a sick fuck who gets a sexual thrill off the deaths of people they deem to be inferior beings


----------



## Browder (Nov 5, 2010)

Wolf-Bone is my favorite poster in the thread so far.

Just thought I'd mention.


----------



## Saintversa (Nov 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> Thank you for this. You can have your way with me now.


 
grawrrr.. i guess. lol


----------



## Saintversa (Nov 5, 2010)

and also i actually hope these three things die..

they took my older brothers friend, beat him, stabbed him in their tub, then put him in a duffle bag and set him on fire in a dumpster.. it made the news so if you saw it you prob know what im talking about.

i hope those sick fucks suffer slow.. seeing his mothers face at his funeral was something i dont think i could ever forget.

its people like that.. people who do shit like that, i dont see them as "human" i see them as a waste of fucking space.. or even worse.. words cant simply explain my hate for people like that.



and sorry if thats a bit too extreme..


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 6, 2010)

Sarah Palin, and she needs to die the same way she killed all of those innocent wolves

that b****


----------



## Lobar (Nov 6, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Where? How old was the evidence? How twisted was their appeals process? Explain yourself? Show evidence?


 
Well, there's always Cameron Todd Willingham, who was executed basically on having tattoos and Led Zeppelin posters.


----------



## Machine (Nov 6, 2010)

TheJewelKitten said:


> Sarah Palin, and she needs to die the same way she killed all of those innocent wolves
> 
> that b****


People that protect wolves like they're the most sacred animal on the planet deserve to die.

Along with those door-to-door religious converters.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Nov 6, 2010)

People like my uncle that I hate! If you knew him you'd understand but he's on my death list permanently, Now I'm waiting till murder is legal and he's the first to go.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 6, 2010)

TheJewelKitten said:


> Sarah Palin, and she needs to die the same way she killed all of those innocent wolves
> 
> that b****


 
are you aware of how many other animals are killed every day for your food? do you understand that the things you eat are killed as well? sorry they're not fluffy and oh so precious like wolves, but the shit's the same. no one's the bitch in this situation, it's you and those other dumbasses fault for hating palin for something YOU ENCOURAGE EVERY DAY.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Nov 7, 2010)

Who can judge who should and shouldn't die? Thats my question.


----------



## Conker (Nov 7, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> Who can judge who should and shouldn't die? Thats my question.


 You're hidden answer is God. I CAN SEE THROUGH YOU LIKE IF YOU WERE A PIECE OF MOTHERFUCKING TRACING PAPER, YO


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Nov 7, 2010)

Conker said:


> You're hidden answer is God. I CAN SEE THROUGH YOU LIKE IF YOU WERE A PIECE OF MOTHERFUCKING TRACING PAPER, YO


 
That actually was not my intention, although it does work. I was specifically speaking about people.


----------



## Conker (Nov 7, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> That actually was not my intention, although it does work. I was specifically speaking about people.


 I forsaw this just as easily as Mohuamnad foresaww the burning of shit he'd eventually burn down.


----------



## Velystord (Nov 7, 2010)

Fortunatly/unfortunatly its controled by people in power. AKA some sort of gornvernment or leadership.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 7, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Well, there's always Cameron Todd Willingham, who was executed basically on having tattoos and Led Zeppelin posters.


 Wow.  Yeah, this is any I believe in the death penalty only in cases where there can be no doubt whatsoever.  "Beyond a reasonable doubt" simply isn't enough.  Once convicted of a capital crime, it's damned hard to have the conviction overturned.

Could this guy be guilty?  Yeah.  But I don't believe he was, and even if he was, there wasn't nearly enough proof to send this guy to death row if the standard for doing so was set higher.  He should be sitting in jail w/o the possibility of parole while trying to overturn his conviction right now, not in the grave.

If this guy is innocent, I can think of no greater injustice than this.


----------



## Kimosky (Nov 7, 2010)

[yt]4v75ajovJIM[/yt]

True story.


----------



## Squeak (Nov 9, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> Covered this already. Jail is ideally rehab. Rehabilitation through punishment. Like the penalty box. It's for the people who can get better. If someone is terrible enough that they need to be removed from society forever, why jail? If it's for their whole life, then it is not punishment for rehab... it's punishment for punishment's sake. That reasoning is twisted. While killing them may seem harsher, it's really just disposing of what's effectively 'already dead'.
> 
> I want to note that I think almost no one is beyond being helped. This would rarely apply, if at all.


 
Who exactly are you to say what is good for a person? I'd rather sit in jail for my life than die. I can still think, read, imagine and do all sorts of things.


----------



## Skullmiser (Nov 9, 2010)

This question is a lot like the question," If you were a serial killer, how would you pick your targets?"
I think people with pictures of family members that are laughing should die. By freezing the moment in that way, It's like they think it's going to last forever. That was Chu'Lak's motive for the murders of the three Starfleet officers in the Star Trek Deep Space 9 episode "Field of Fire."
Everyone alive now will most likely be dead within 100 years anyway, and everyone that will know anyone alive now will be dead within another 100 years. In the long run, killing someone would make no difference to anyone. 
Although, I guess Jack The Ripper is still well known even after his time, so people can have lasting effects, but he wasn't human. He was an entity that fed off of fear and death that was revealed in the Star Trek episode "Wolf in the Fold."


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice, how the guy above me uses a bunch of examples from Star Trek. Doesn't scream geek at all.


And who deserves to die? People like this guy.


----------



## Voxy (Nov 10, 2010)

I always remember the conversation between Vash and Knives when they were younger.

A butterfly was caught in a spider web and Vash struggled to release the butterfly without hurting it before the spider made it to the butterfly. Knives then just crushed the spider in his hand.
Vash cried out, with tears in his eyes "Why did you do that?!"
Knives said, "Both are going to die eventually anyway."
then Vash rebuttaled, "But it's not upto us who dies and who lives!"


As for my real opinion, I choose not to hold too tightly to one. I feel that there is normally a way out without too much violence, and no one deserves it, but I also feel some people force others to have no other option but to kill them.

It didn't mean they deserved to die, only that the person they confronted had no other way to deal with the situation.


----------



## Quentsz (Nov 24, 2010)

I Second That


----------



## Nail_bunny (Nov 24, 2010)

I think a lot of people deserve to die, mostly ruthless dictators who abuse their power and affect innocent lives deserve to die.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 24, 2010)

Voxy said:


> I always remember the conversation between Vash and Knives when they were younger.
> 
> A butterfly was caught in a spider web and Vash struggled to release the butterfly without hurting it before the spider made it to the butterfly. Knives then just crushed the spider in his hand.
> Vash cried out, with tears in his eyes "Why did you do that?!"
> ...


 
Except you'd be denying that spider a meal it needs, Vash.  Derp derp.  Doesn't matter how you slice it, something dies.


----------



## 1nky (Nov 24, 2010)

Nobody "deserves" to die. It's just a matter of whether that person's death is a tragedy or relief.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Except you'd be denying that spider a meal it needs, Vash.  Derp derp.  Doesn't matter how you slice it, something dies.


 
Not to mention you're saying that spiders are better than butterflies just because spiders eat other bugs. Which can actually be helpful.

"BUT BUTTERFLIES ARE CUTE" < the reason people defend certain animals and not others. 
Dicks.

Anyway. Killing other people is a-ok if they did something you don't agree with, according to this forum!


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 24, 2010)

Skift said:


> Anyway. Killing other people is a-ok if they did something you don't agree with, according to this forum!



Now you're gettin' it.
Isn't that universally how it is anyways?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 24, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> Now you're gettin' it.
> Isn't that universally how it is anyways?


 P much. It's depressing to think that killing something is the same as making it leave you alone.


----------



## Grendel (Nov 24, 2010)

In talking to certain people it was made clear to me that many FAFers believe that people of opposing viewpoints (myself included in those ranks) deserve to die horrible painful deaths. This is odd, wishing death on people for having differences, but then again LOLinternet/LOLhistory not that shocking.


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Nov 24, 2010)

Arno Bonte. :|


----------



## Skittle (Nov 24, 2010)

SINCE MY THIS BUTTON WON'T LET ME THIS THE OP!

No one. Absolutely no one. In my book deserves to die. Ever.


----------



## CrazedPorcupine (Nov 24, 2010)

Those who deserve to die are the ones who say others deserve to die (yes that includes me at times)


----------



## Azure (Nov 24, 2010)

Almost everyone on Keith Olbermanns shit list.


----------



## IVES (Nov 24, 2010)

Anyone who is on death row... but honestly, instead of wasting all that human life, I think we should eat them.  I bet they taste good, especially in a soup.  Great alternative to turkey for Thanksgiving if you ask me.  Might solve the hunger and population problem.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 25, 2010)

Nail_bunny said:


> I think a lot of people deserve to die, mostly ruthless dictators who abuse their power and affect innocent lives deserve to die.



Imo, this makes you no better than those ruthless dictators.


----------



## Grendel (Nov 25, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Imo, this makes you no better than those ruthless dictators.



I agree with this.

And I added a lovely quote to my sig illustrating the point of this thread.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 25, 2010)

Grendel said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> And I added a lovely quote to my sig illustrating the point of this thread.


 
I have moments myself where I think some people should be sentenced to death for their sins. but I later start thinking that it would just make us stoop to their level, especially if it was a murderer being sentenced to death. Life is one right everyone deserves no matter what crime they committed.


----------



## Grendel (Nov 25, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have moments myself where I think some people should be sentenced to death for their sins. but I later start thinking that it would just make us stoop to their level, especially if it was a murderer being sentenced to death. Life is one right everyone deserves no matter what crime they committed.


 
My "sin" to which he wished me dead over was disagreeing with the magical qualities of mormon underwear.


----------



## Nail_bunny (Nov 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Imo, this makes you no better than those ruthless dictators.



I fail to see your logic in this opinion, I'm no better than someone who murders jails and tortures innocent people for the soul sake of power? really?
Believe what you want but since these types of scum have no respect for others just trying to live peacefully, they themselves deserve no peace as well.

"Life is one right everyone deserves no matter what crime they committed."
Bullshit, people who are a crippling bane on the rest of society because of their wrong actions and crimes derseve no respectful right to live because they don't respect anyone else.

Does a child killer really deserve to live?
People like that should be erased from existence I don't care what their reasons or "feelings are" because they passed the point of no return.
To hell with them.


----------



## Squeak (Nov 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Imo, this makes you no better than those ruthless dictators.


 
I second, or third, or whatever this.


----------



## DeFox (Nov 27, 2010)

Car Insurance Company: Workers, Managers, CEO-s. They all must die.


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 27, 2010)

Ummm. I don't really hate anyone or anything, not enough to wish immediate death upon them. As many people have stated, we all 'deserve' to die, but if my ex-bosses could do that sometime soon I wouldn't shed a tear for them.

Reasoning? Cause they were jerks that made me write down everything I did in a day, questioning my productivity without ever actually talking to me and blaming me for other people's mistakes while they were at it. @.@


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 30, 2010)

DeFox said:


> Car Insurance Company: Workers, Managers, CEO-s. They all must die.


 I almost feel this way about most health insurance companies.


----------



## Glitch (Nov 30, 2010)

Skank I dated
She's fucked over more people than I can count.

So she does indeed deserve it.  

/rage


----------



## Cam (Nov 30, 2010)

This fuck who tries to sit at my lunch table even though I taunt him and slapped him across the face.

Little shit thinks its HILARIOUS to make fun of a kid who committed suicide in my school


----------

